
Apple confirms it's working on a traffic service, moving away from Google Maps? - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/27/apple-confirms-its-working-on-a-traffic-service-moving-away-fr/
======
lotusleaf1987
I would suspect that is why they bought Placebase in 2009 and Poly9 in 2010.

